# Please don’t take away the multi function bar!!



## jaayres20 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have grown to rely on the multi function bar and am afraid it will be taken away in future Rs. Why is it hated so much? I use it to perfectly dial in kelvin WB and can’t think of a better way to do it. Dialing in camera settings with the R is so easy and joyful. 

Also, I also don’t see how a joystick would make selecting AF points faster. I have used the joystick to select AF points on the 5D4 in live view and it is a very slow process. The only way a joystick works well is if you limit the AF points. 

I would love to hear why the multi function bar is so terrible and how a joystick would help. I am guessing those who hate the bar don’t have a use for it and usually don’t adjust WB via Kelvin which is understandable.


----------



## SaP34US (Feb 11, 2019)

The RP is most probably not going to have the Touch Bar due its size but is possible that other up coming higher end camera might.


----------



## killswitch (Feb 11, 2019)

I have mine set to AF point type, I can cycle through them with ease as situation changes from needing one type to the other. I like it, and I think it has potential to be better. I do feel some sort of tactile feedback or something would benefit the bar. Right now, you have to pay attention to the changes displayed in the EVF. Also, accidentally tapping the bar is an issue, and no - the lock and hold to unlock defeats the purpose of fast operation.

I feel joystick is good to have - especially for operating in extreme temperatures where you are wearing thick gloves. As much as I like my R, I do feel it is impossible to reach the left edge of the AF zone with your thumb without letting go of the grip a bit. Instead of AF moving through all points, it would make sense to let the user define how many points AF point can hop (like 5, 10, 15 points) using the joystick. Then after hopping let the camera take over if it needs to refine AF, and continue to track subject. This could help alleviate the problem around moving through 5000+ points.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2019)

I have large hands, and little feeling in my fingers and poor control of them as well. Mu thumb finds its way to touch the edge of the lcd or rest on the bar without my even being aware. I turn the bar off, and wish there were a option to keep the AF spot from moving when I happen to touch the edge of the screen, perhaps a double tap.

I have only heard positive comments from a few users, but since it can be disabled, its like video, Its not a issue, I just don't use it.


----------



## Pape (Feb 11, 2019)

it need to have safety trigger like something you place finger front side of body . like placing right little finger under body and when camera senses its there ,touch bar is activated.
its good to have adjust what can be moved with slight power using too ,when i use usual adjust wheel with shaky tripod it moves camera.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 11, 2019)

I hope they continue with it as well. Having three functions in one “button” is excellent.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 11, 2019)

Contact Canon and let them know. Comments here will do nothing.

Why don't people like it? Mainly because it was new and most folks didn't even bother to read the manual and understand how to use it. Same with the mode button/dial. It's new, I don't like it!! 

Of course, if Sony had put it on one of their new cameras it would have praised as another great new innovation!


----------



## Kit. (Feb 11, 2019)

What if they make it two-dimensional?


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 11, 2019)

Multi-function bar is a good idea and I'd like to see it stay on newer cameras. 
The problems some users have seem to be mostly related to positioning (activated by accidental touch), lack of meaningful feedback without looking at screen, and ignorance (unfamiliarity with swipe and not reading the manual). 
Perhaps making it more tactile (e.g. emulate touch feedback somehow like the feeling that you get when pushing a button without looking at it --or-- changing the location (e.g. bring it to the left below on/off button or position it vertically) would make it more usable.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 11, 2019)

The multifunction bar is stupid because it does the exact same thing that a dial or rocker switch could do in its place, but it has none of the tactile feedback of either of those, and it's much easier to activate by mistake.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> The multifunction bar is stupid because it does the exact same thing that a dial or rocker switch could do in its place, but it has none of the tactile feedback of either of those, and it's much easier to activate by mistake.


The way mine is set up I have to disagree. A dial (with the set -button) can’t do the three things without additional button pressing and change of VF info/screen info.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

If I want to do three things, I want three dials or buttons to do them, not one control that has absolutely no tactile feedback so you can't be sure which of the three functions you just activated until you've already done it.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> If I want to do three things, I want three dials or buttons to do them, not one control that has absolutely no tactile feedback so you can't be sure which of the three functions you just activated until you've already done it.


Oh absolutely I can, I see all of them in the VF.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

Right, but you still run a much higher risk of accidentally tapping one side when you meant to swipe, or swiping when you meant to tap one side of it, or touching it at all when you didn't mean to, as opposed to if they just would have had an additional dial and additional buttons on the camera as opposed to this thing that tries to do everything.

Also I might not hate it quite so much if they would have allowed us to actually do something useful with the swipe function of the bar. Why can't I set exposure compensation, shutter speed, or aperture with it?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Right, but you still run a much higher risk of accidentally tapping one side when you meant to swipe, or swiping when you meant to tap one side of it, or touching it at all when you didn't mean to, as opposed to if they just would have had an additional dial and additional buttons on the camera as opposed to this thing that tries to do everything.
> 
> Also I might not hate it quite so much if they would have allowed us to actually do something useful with the swipe function of the bar. Why can't I set exposure compensation, shutter speed, or aperture with it?



I’ve set mine to display Histogram and Level, swipe is wb. The other things you mention are better with dials I think. I love the control ring, I would struggle if EC was only with the top rear dial.

I generally find it to slow for anything other than WB. It should be like a mouse cursor that can be extremely fast or extremely slow.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2019)

I genuinely don't understand everyone fiddling around with white balance during shooting. It's enough to try to stay on top of shutter speed, aperture, and ISO. White balance is an adjustment for _after_ the photo is taken as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I genuinely don't understand everyone fiddling around with white balance during shooting. It's enough to try to stay on top of shutter speed, aperture, and ISO. White balance is an adjustment for _after_ the photo is taken as far as I'm concerned.


Maybe it's for video?


----------



## jaayres20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I genuinely don't understand everyone fiddling around with white balance during shooting. It's enough to try to stay on top of shutter speed, aperture, and ISO. White balance is an adjustment for _after_ the photo is taken as far as I'm concerned.


I constantly adjust the kelvin while I am shooting. I often take thousands of photos at a wedding and editing them is much easier if the WB is already dialed in and I don't have to constantly adjust it in post. I also often show my clients photos as I take them so it helps if the image has correct color.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 13, 2019)

Why are you editing every one of the thousands of photos you take instead of picking the best ones and focusing on editing those?

And if the answer is that you do do that, then I would ask if you're only editing your best photos, why aren't you taking a moment to re-evaluate and adjust the white balance on each one once you're in front of a computer and can see them on a big screen?

And, what conditions are you shooting under that AWB is that wildly incorrect?


----------



## Reeperbahn (Feb 13, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> And, what conditions are you shooting under that AWB is that wildly incorrect?



All press photogs are used to send images to their customers while shooting (sports, news, concerts). They send jpgs. Always. White balance has to be correct in the files already. There is no editing afterwards in most cases.
I am shooting concerts. WB is tricky under artificial and changing lights. I often adjust it every few seconds while shooting. 

For me, the touch bar is a zoom bar. I use (and love) it to have a 100% view quickly. Both in the viewfinder and in review mode on the back display. I would hate if Canon dropped it in the future.


----------



## PGSanta (Feb 15, 2019)

I highly doubt we'll see the bar on the "pro" bodies.


----------



## jaayres20 (Feb 15, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Why are you editing every one of the thousands of photos you take instead of picking the best ones and focusing on editing those?
> 
> And if the answer is that you do do that, then I would ask if you're only editing your best photos, why aren't you taking a moment to re-evaluate and adjust the white balance on each one once you're in front of a computer and can see them on a big screen?
> 
> And, what conditions are you shooting under that AWB is that wildly incorrect?


I often take 5000 photos at a 12-14 hour wedding. I edit well over a 1000. I understand your point of view but, like many pro wedding photographers, I take a lot and edit a lot. I understand there are really good pros that take a very limited amount as well. Just a difference in style and workflow. I make sure the edited photos are creative, unique, and beautiful. It is not like I am delivering 15 photos of the exact same thing. 

AWB is often way off. In mixed light it is very easy to trick the camera into giving you a terrible WB. Churches often have terrible light. Even when auto is close, it is never exactly the way I prefer. I often like my images to be warmer.

Getting the image as close to finished in camera is by far the best option for me.


----------



## jaayres20 (Feb 15, 2019)

I guess I would be fine with the removal of the bar as long as they have another dial or control to adjust the WB like I do with the bar. Currently changing the WB on my 5d4 is a several step process and I would hate to return to that.


----------

